# H-Drol Cycle - Feb. 1st - Thoughts??



## Culler (Jan 4, 2011)

So, after reading a million articles, forums, logs, basically anything I can get my hands on related to H-drol, I have placed my order!!

Here's a bit of background information:
27 years old, have been lifting off and on for about 12 years. Was lifting heavily in 2001, 2003, 2007 and the last two years. Started a new routine October 1st of this year, working on my diet and overall health. Right now I feel the strongest I have ever been. 

I'm 6'-2", 225 lbs with an estimated BF% of 18 to 20 I will guess. Since October I have brought that number down, I really have no idea what I sit at right now. 

Never ran any form of PH before but I feel ready to pack it on with the Drol! I am very intense at the gym, I push my body to the max often, my workout partner calls me insane quite often... lol 

I'm a hardcore metal head (you'd never say it by my appearance, but looks can be deceiving)! Metal keeps me motivated throughout life!

So enough with the BS, here is how I plan on running my cycle: 75/75/75/75/75/75
The reason for this is I have seen so many logs start the first week at 50, and then end up jumping to 75 after a couple days. I'm confident my body will handle this PH well and will be starting at 75. I have two bottles, and if I calculated it right, I will have to take 50 for the first two days, then 75 from there on to use the two bottles fully for 6 weeks.

Week 1 - CEL Cycle Assist / Hawthorneberry / Milk Thistle
Week 2 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75 (minus the first two days)
Week 3 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75
Week 4 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75
Week 5 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75
Week 6 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75
Week 7 - CEL cycle Assist / H-drol @ 75
Week 8 - CEL cycle Assist / Novladex @ 20
Week 8 - CEL cycle Assist / Novladex @ 20
Week 10 - CEL cycle Assist / Novladex @ 10
Week 11 - CEL cycle Assist / Novladex @ 10

I will be running Creatine throughout my cycle. Also 5 - 7g taurine per day and cissus for my joints (I know they will act up so I'd like to offset that early).

I was also debating taking a liver support throughout, Liv. 52, any comments? Will Milk Thistle be enough?

I will be taking the following supplements whily on cycle:
L-glutamine
Whey
Multi
Hawthorneberry (if required). Will be checking my BP almost daily.
Fish oil / Omega 3-6
GreenMAG

Supplements through PCT:
Above mentioned +
Jacked3D
GreenMAG

So I've worked out some times, depending on my schedule and workout times, etc. Here's what it will look like:

Week 1 - January 31st - February 6th
7:30 a.m. 
4 Fish Oil 
1 Multi
2 Hawthorneberry 
2 Milk Thistle 
4 CEL Cycle Assist
4 Super Cissus RX
1 Protein Shake (25g)
5g Glutamine

7:30 p.m. (pre-workout)
1 Green MAG Creatine 
4 CEL Cycle Assist
5g Taurine

9:30 p.m. (post-workout)
1 Protein Shake
5g Glutamine

Week 2 thru 8 - February 7th - March 20th
7:30 a.m.
25mg H-Drol (for first four days, then 50mg) 
4 Fish Oil
1 Multi
4 CEL Cycle Assist
4 Super Cissus RX
1 Protein Shake (25g)
5g Glutamine

7:30 p.m. (pre-workout)
25mg H-Drol
1 Green MAG Creatine 
4 CEL Cycle Assist
5g Taurine

9:30 p.m. (post-workout)
1 Protein Shake
5g Glutamine

Week 9 thru 12 - March 21st - April 17th
7:30 a.m.
4 Fish Oil
1 Multi
4 CEL Cycle Assist
4 Super Cissus RX
1 Protein Shake (25g)
5g Glutamine

7:30 p.m. (pre-workout)
1 Green MAG Creatine 
1 scoop SuperPump 250
4 CEL Cycle Assist
5g Taurine

9:30 p.m. (post-workout)
1 Protein Shake
5g Glutamine
20mg Nolvadex (dropping back to 10mg for last two weeks)


That's the plan right now, any comments? 


Culler


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks pretty good boss. The only thing I would change for myself if I were running that cycle is the first week I'd run the hdrol at 50mg. But I was thinking of running hdrol for my first cycle too. Are you going to be running a log? Well anyways let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## GMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Looks pretty good boss. The only thing I would change for myself if I were running that cycle is the first week I'd run the hdrol at 50mg. But I was thinking of running hdrol for my first cycle too. Are you going to be running a log? Well anyways let me know how it goes for you.



Start your dose at 75mg, bro. At your size, I doubt you would even notice 50mg.  PCT and support supps look good.  I believe, but could be wrong, that Cycle Assist already has a liver support compound in it.  That plus the milk thistle should be ample protection against a relatively mild prohormone.  Best of luck to you...


----------



## Culler (Jan 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> Start your dose at 75mg, bro. At your size, I doubt you would even notice 50mg. PCT and support supps look good. I believe, but could be wrong, that Cycle Assist already has a liver support compound in it. That plus the milk thistle should be ample protection against a relatively mild prohormone. Best of luck to you...


 
I've read tons of logs that ran H-drol at 50mg for the first week and regreted it because they felt it wasn't strong enough.  I will be running it at 50mg for the first four days, then 75mg for day five and there after.  Two bottles for a 6 week cycle won't allow you to run 75mg for the first four days... and I don't want to buy another bottle just for that so I'm just gonna run it 50 for 4 then 75 after that.

Cycle Assist has both Hawthorne Berry & Milk Thistle in it, but only at small doses (I think off top of my head 650mg & 450mg so I was going to add both Milk Thistle and Hawthorne Berry for the first week loading period and then see how I feel once I start the Drol.


----------



## Culler (Jan 5, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Looks pretty good boss. The only thing I would change for myself if I were running that cycle is the first week I'd run the hdrol at 50mg. But I was thinking of running hdrol for my first cycle too. Are you going to be running a log? Well anyways let me know how it goes for you.


 
I am running a log on another site but I can easily copy and paste everything as I go on here as well if there is intrest.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 5, 2011)

Culler said:


> I am running a log on another site but I can easily copy and paste everything as I go on here as well if there is intrest.



Yeah man that'd be great, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Culler (Jan 5, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Yeah man that'd be great, I'm definitely interested.


 
Ok cool, will do brother! Will do!

I'm starting to get pretty pumped about it.  I have high expectations for this cycle and my motivation is higher then ever so I think it will be good.  Starting weight of 227lbs, I'm hoping to hit 240 solid, so 13lbs is my goal.  I've seen more then that, but thats what I am going to aim for.  If I go higher, awesome, if not, 13lbs is the minimum I am looking for.  Eat everything in sight, smash steel like its my last everytime, 1.5 gallons of water a day, follow my dosage plan... I'm pumped!!


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 5, 2011)

Culler said:


> Ok cool, will do brother! Will do!
> 
> I'm starting to get pretty pumped about it.  I have high expectations for this cycle and my motivation is higher then ever so I think it will be good.  Starting weight of 227lbs, I'm hoping to hit 240 solid, so 13lbs is my goal.  I've seen more then that, but thats what I am going to aim for.  If I go higher, awesome, if not, 13lbs is the minimum I am looking for.  Eat everything in sight, smash steel like its my last everytime, 1.5 gallons of water a day, follow my dosage plan... I'm pumped!!



Motivation is the key! Stick with your diet and your training and 13ilbs should be a piece of cake. When do you plan on starting you cycle? And what does your cycle/supplements look like? Well good luck my man and I look forward to following your log.


----------



## Culler (Jan 5, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Motivation is the key! Stick with your diet and your training and 13ilbs should be a piece of cake. When do you plan on starting you cycle? And what does your cycle/supplements look like? Well good luck my man and I look forward to following your log.


 
Thanks bro.
See my first post for my Supps/Cycle information.  Has everything I plan on taking listed. I'm going to start my first Drol dose on Monday, Jan. 31st so I will be starting my cycle support the previous week.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 5, 2011)

Culler said:


> Thanks bro.
> See my first post for my Supps/Cycle information.  Has everything I plan on taking listed. I'm going to start my first Drol dose on Monday, Jan. 31st so I will be starting my cycle support the previous week.



Oh yeah, wow my b lol. I actually just got my 2 bottles of hdrol today in the mail. Needless to say I was excited and ripped open the package like a little kid on Christmas morning. Well I look forward to reading your log and seeing how it goes for you. Best of luck bro


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah those doing logs on this i am interested as well to see what happens ...so post links to  ur logs up in here so i can follow


----------



## JW_HRT (Jan 5, 2011)

i ran it once last year at 75mg spread through the day and on week two of 75 i had high bp amazing i never had high bp not even on test/deca


----------



## Culler (Jan 6, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Oh yeah, wow my b lol. I actually just got my 2 bottles of hdrol today in the mail. Needless to say I was excited and ripped open the package like a little kid on Christmas morning. Well I look forward to reading your log and seeing how it goes for you. Best of luck bro


 
I know that feeling, I was the same way!  Thanks dude, good luck to you as well!!  



Supa_Spence said:


> yeah those doing logs on this i am interested as well to see what happens ...so post links to ur logs up in here so i can follow


 
Will do brah! Thanks for the intrest



JW_HRT said:


> i ran it once last year at 75mg spread through the day and on week two of 75 i had high bp amazing i never had high bp not even on test/deca


 
Yeah, BP can be elevated with H-drol, but thank you Cycle Assist and additional Hawthorn Berry to offset it.  I will be checking my BP before every workout just incase.  I will be noting them in my log as well.


----------



## Culler (Jan 7, 2011)

So, I worked out pretty hard the last two nights (as I usually do, go hard or go the fawk home!) but I am having some joint pain this morning and last night.  My right elbow aches when I extend it all the way, my left shoulder is sore (around the joint) and my right knee... I may be coming down with a cold as there is a bad one going around here, but I was just wondering what your thoughts were.  

I have been pushing REALLY hard for the last 3.5 months to prepare for my first cycle and making PR's on a lot of lifts so I think it may just be related to pushing more and more weight.  I'm waiting for my Cissus to come in as well as my taurine (should have it in the next couple days).  I will be taking those asap, along with my Glutamine (10g daily).  I'm hoping this helps the issue, any thoughts?


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 7, 2011)

Culler said:


> So, I worked out pretty hard the last two nights (as I usually do, go hard or go the fawk home!) but I am having some joint pain this morning and last night.  My right elbow aches when I extend it all the way, my left shoulder is sore (around the joint) and my right knee... I may be coming down with a cold as there is a bad one going around here, but I was just wondering what your thoughts were.
> 
> I have been pushing REALLY hard for the last 3.5 months to prepare for my first cycle and making PR's on a lot of lifts so I think it may just be related to pushing more and more weight.  I'm waiting for my Cissus to come in as well as my taurine (should have it in the next couple days).  I will be taking those asap, along with my Glutamine (10g daily).  I'm hoping this helps the issue, any thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Culler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Culler said:
> 
> 
> > So, I worked out pretty hard the last two nights (as I usually do, go hard or go the fawk home!) but I am having some joint pain this morning and last night. My right elbow aches when I extend it all the way, my left shoulder is sore (around the joint) and my right knee... I may be coming down with a cold as there is a bad one going around here, but I was just wondering what your thoughts were.
> ...


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 7, 2011)

Good deal bro. Yeah H-drol gave me the aches half-way through my cycle as well. It dried me out pretty good. Also at the end of my 3rd week I had HORRIBLE back pumps. It kept me from sleeping some nights. So that taurine is extremely important to have on hand!


----------



## Culler (Jan 7, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Good deal bro. Yeah H-drol gave me the aches half-way through my cycle as well. It dried me out pretty good. Also at the end of my 3rd week I had HORRIBLE back pumps. It kept me from sleeping some nights. So that taurine is extremely important to have on hand!


 
Yup, read many a thread on the dreaded backpumps... not looking forward to those, I'm hoping to offset them as much as possible.  Starting the Taurine next week when it comes in, so fingers crossed they don't come in too steep!


----------



## Culler (Jan 17, 2011)

*Here we go!!*

Alright, so I couldn't wait any longer!!  Having all of this stuff just sitting around was eating me up, so on Sunday morning I started!!  Here's the beginning of the log.

Starting Weight - 228lbs 
Target Weight - 240lbs

Calorie intake - 4,000 to 4,500 / day.  Mostly clean, as much as possible.  I'm not going to be looking closely at ratio's, etc.  Just eating like a mad man, at the right times, and the right food.  Water intake of 1 gallon a day minimum.  

I'm sure you will have some questions, so please feel free.  They will help me as well.

*Day 1 - January 16, 2011*

8:30 a.m.
1 scoop Green MAG
1 scoop Glutamine
5g Taurine
1 Multi
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
4 Cycle Assist
1 scoop Jacked3D (will stop once I start the Drol)

10:00 a.m.
1 scoop Combat Protein

8:00 p.m.
2 fish oil
1 scoop Combat Protein
1 Multi

*Workout at 9:15 - Chest & Bi's*

Flat Bench - 135x10, 225x8, 245x5
Standing DB curls - 40x10, 50x10, 55x8
Cable x-overs - 80x10, 90x8, 100x8
One Arm Hammer Curl - 35x10, 40x8, 45x8
Pec Dec - 185x15, 225x10, 240x10
One Arm Cable Curl - 40x10, 50x8, 50x8

Workout felt good.  Had to take it easy a little, just had 4 hours of ink on my back on Friday, so it was pretty sore back there still.  Nothing to report yet, haven't started the Drol.

Here are my starting pics... not the greatest quality, but it's a start. I will get some of my legs up hopefully by the weekend.

(Apparently I can't post a pic until I have 20 posts... kinda strange)!

I'm heading to the gym tonight, and will post Day 2 tomorrow.
Thanks for coming along, hopefully I get the results I am looking for!
Game on!!!


----------



## Culler (Jan 19, 2011)

*Day 2 - January 17, 2011*

8:30 a.m.
1 scoop Combat Protein
1 scoop Glutamine
5g Taurine
1 Multi
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
4 Cycle Assist
2 Super Cissus

7:30 p.m. Pre-Workout
2 fish oil
2 Super Cissus
1 scoop Green Mag
1 scoop Jacked 3D
1 Multi

9:30 p.m. Post-Workout
1 scoop Combat Protein
5g Glutamine

*Legs & Tris*
Overhead DB Extenstions - 85x10, 100x10(x3)
Seated Leg Press - 450x8, 540x8, 630x8
Angled Bar Cable Pull-downs - 150x10, 170x10, 180x10
Leg Extensions - 225x12, 240x10, 255x10
DB Skull Crushers - 35x10, 40x8, 40x5
Calf raises - 3 sets
Glute Press - 3 sets
Rope Pull-downs - 3 sets

*Day 3 - January 18, 2011*

8:30 a.m.
1 scoop Combat Protein
1 scoop Glutamine
5g Taurine
1 Multi
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
4 Cycle Assist
2 Super Cissus

12:00 p.m.
1 scoop GreenMAG

7:30 p.m. 
2 fish oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Multi

9:30 p.m. 
1 scoop Combat Protein
5g Glutamine

*Off Day*

So far, nothing to report aside from my joint pain is gone completely, was having some pain in my right elbow, but feel nothing anymore.  Everything else is as is... 
Will update today's intake & workout tomorrow.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

h-drol alone exciteing why not add some epi or test???????????


----------



## Culler (Jan 20, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> h-drol alone exciteing why not add some epi or test???????????


 
This will be my first run with any PH/Roid and I feel that what I am looking to achieve from this cycle, H-drol on its own will give me those results.  Maybe on the next cycle I will make it a little more interesting, but for now, this is where my comfort level is.  Once I get a feel for how my body will react to its first compound, the sky is the limit.

This log is to help keep me motivated and be able to track my process, as well as providing some info to those new to it, much like I am/was.

Sorry to disappoint brah, but check back in 7 weeks for the results and I hope I can show you some big results from the Drol alone.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet bro. Give it until half-way through week 2, into week 3 for it to really kick in. You will feel it I promise.I don't know if it was the creatine I was taking alongside it or not, but my gains were somewhat wet when I ran CEL's last time. It will be interesting to see if yours are similar.

What times are you taking the h-drol?

**BTW Disarmonia Mundi in the gym today on the ipod, sick. Excellent workout metal!**


----------



## painisgreat (Jan 20, 2011)

bump it up to 100mg on week 3/4 and wheen yourself off of it.
75/75/100/100/75/75 is what i did for the 6 weeks and had great success

you will have enough in those two bottles for it


----------



## Culler (Jan 20, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Sweet bro. Give it until half-way through week 2, into week 3 for it to really kick in. You will feel it I promise.I don't know if it was the creatine I was taking alongside it or not, but my gains were somewhat wet when I ran CEL's last time. It will be interesting to see if yours are similar.
> 
> What times are you taking the h-drol?
> 
> **BTW Disarmonia Mundi in the gym today on the ipod, sick. Excellent workout metal!**


 

Thanks dude, I will check them out... Been listening to Lamb of God (& Burn the Priest of course) the last couple times, that and some Fear Factory (Powershifter in particular).  Thanks for the tips!

As for the Drol, I will be taking one in the morning and two at dinner time (7:00ish).



painisgreat said:


> bump it up to 100mg on week 3/4 and wheen yourself off of it.
> 75/75/100/100/75/75 is what i did for the 6 weeks and had great success
> 
> you will have enough in those two bottles for it


 
Interesting... How were the sides? Backpumps?

*Day 4 - January 19, 2011*

7:30 a.m.
1 scoop Combat Protein
1 scoop Glutamine
5g Taurine
1 Multi
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
4 Cycle Assist
2 Super Cissus

7:30 p.m. Pre-Workout
2 fish oil
2 Super Cissus
1 scoop Green Mag
1 scoop Jacked 3D
1 Multi

9:30 p.m. Post-Workout
1 scoop Combat Protein
5g Glutamine

*Shoulders & Back
*Seated Row - 150x10, 180x10, 195x6
One arm cable extensions - 3 sets, 10 reps
EZ-bar Shrugs - 135x12-15 (7 sets, between workouts)
DB Shrugs - 70x12, 85x10, 85x10, 70x10
Bent over BB Row - 2 plates x 12, 3 plates x 12, 4 plates x 10
Bent over DB Row - 85x10, 95x10, 100x10
Reverse pec dec - 3 sets
Lat Pull Down - 105x12, 150x8, 165x8

Did a number of ab exercises in between as well, felt great.  Funny thing though, gym manager comes over and compliments me on putting on some good size so far, then asks if I'm taking any steroids... I answered no, just funny how if he asks me next week.... lol  Was a good bit of motivation though, he sees me there every night so I know it's working.  Obviously nothing to report yet, I can't wait to start the drol!

Here's a great album to get you pumped before the gym. 
Lamb of God - Wrath

Cheers!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 21, 2011)

painisgreat said:


> bump it up to 100mg on week 3/4 and wheen yourself off of it.
> 75/75/100/100/75/75 is what i did for the 6 weeks and had great success
> 
> you will have enough in those two bottles for it




I'll second this. For myself, the back pumps started as soon as I made the jump from 75 to 100. Even at 100, loss of libido and back pumps were my only sides.

They may or may not come for you. Everyone is different. Just make sure you drink plenty of water a day, I can't stress this enough.


----------



## Culler (Jan 21, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I'll second this. For myself, the back pumps started as soon as I made the jump from 75 to 100. Even at 100, loss of libido and back pumps were my only sides.
> 
> They may or may not come for you. Everyone is different. Just make sure you drink plenty of water a day, I can't stress this enough.


 
For sure!  I have been very strick on my water intake over the last couple weeks... Honestly, I hate water, and hate drinking it, but have been forcing myself to drink at MINIMUM 4L a day.  I read over and over how important it was to keep hydrated, especially with the Drol drying everything out...  Will keep chugging as much as possible.


----------



## Culler (Jan 21, 2011)

*Day 5 - January 20, 2011*

7:30 a.m.
1 scoop Combat Protein
1 scoop Glutamine
5g Taurine
1 Multi
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
4 Cycle Assist
2 Super Cissus

7:30 p.m. Pre-Workout
2 fish oil
2 Super Cissus
1 scoop Green Mag
2 scoops Jacked 3D
1 Multi

9:30 p.m. Post-Workout
1 scoop Combat Protein
5g Glutamine

*Chest & Bi's
*Standing One Arm DB Curls - 35x10, 45x8, 55x8
Bench Press - 135x12, 185x10, 225x8, 245x5
One Arm Cable Curls - 3 sets
Incline DB Press - 65x10, 85x8, 95x7
EZ Bar Preacher Curls - 3 sets
Cable Xovers - 3 sets
Angle Bar Cable Curls - 3 sets
Pec Dec - 3 sets
Did 5 sets of Abs in between.  

Felt really good.  My buddy couldn't curl with the EZ bar and Cables, took two scoops of Jacked for the first time (been doing 1 scoop for the last week and a half) his arms felt like they were really going to blow... lol  
Overall, I feel really good, strength is up, can last from start to finish in the gym with full energy! Looking forwad to Sunday for the first Drol dosage!!


----------



## Culler (Jan 24, 2011)

*H-Drol Day 1 - January 23, 2011*

I'm going to start the Day count from #1 again, starting with my first H-Drol dosage. So here we go!

Starting weight: 228lbs

9:00 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

3:30 p.m.
1 Scoop Green MAG

4:00 p.m. Workout - Legs & Tri's
Leg Press - 270x15, 540x10, 540x10, 630x10
Overhead DB Extension - 100x10x3
Rope Extensions - 3 sets x 10
Angled Bar Extension - 3 sets x 10
Leg Extensions - 240x15x3
Calf Raises - 3 sets x 15
DB Skull Crushers - 3 sets x 10
Glute Press - 3 sets x 10
Abs - 3 sets decline sit-ups, 3 sets knelt cable crunches

5:30 p.m.
1 Combat Protein Shake
4 Cycle Assist
1 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil

Workout felt really good... Didn't really notice not taking a NO product... the pumps were still VERY good, Tri's felt explosive, I never really get a big pump in my legs, but I could feel it. I'm not nervous at all about the H-drol... I've been preparing for it for quite a while now so I'm more excited then anything and am looking forward to the gains I can make. 

One thing to note though. After I took my first pill, I got very light headed for about an hour... my body has always had trouble with medications I take, If I drink a neocitron, it;s like I am high as a kite for an hour... It went away eventually, nothing I was concerned about, I think it was just my body reacting to the PH. After my second and third pill, there was no light headedness or anything to note. Feel exactly the same, except maybe a little hungrier actually.

I am eating a ton, 90% of it is good food, some bad but it's just to bring up my calories... I'm not tracking them to the exact number, just making sure I eat enough. I eat a lot of Fruit in between meals, some rice cakes, yogurt, salads, stuff like that to keep my hunger down. Meals typically consist of some meat (usually chicken, fish or steak), brown rice with a green veggie and salad. Breakfast is usually scrambled eggs or oatmeal with fruit and a protein shake, and sometimes a muffin or bagel. Lots of water, as required, and thats about it. I'm heading to the gym around 8:00 pm tonight for Back & shoulders, gonna be awesome! 

Thats it for now. No sides to note.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jan 24, 2011)

i would do 75/100/100/100/125/125


----------



## Culler (Jan 25, 2011)

*Day 2 - January 24, 2011*

Starting weight: 228lbs
Today's weight: 228.8lbs *+.8*

BP was 145/83... a little high but nothing to worry about... 

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

6:30 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
1 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil

7:30 p.m.
1 Scoop Green MAG

8:00 p.m. Workout - Back & Shoulders
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 sets
BB Shrugs - 5 sets
Bentover BB Row - 4 sets, did 4 plates with ease, felt good
DB Military Press - 3 sets, 65, 85, 95 x 10
Seated Row - 3 sets
Front Lateral Raise - 3 sets
DB shrugs - 5 sets
Reverse Pec Dec - 3 sets
Abs - 3 sets decline sit-ups, 3 sets knelt cable crunches

Was an amazing workout, so focused it was nuts. Sweat up a storm!! I went extra hard, and will be pushing the limits for the rest of it. I'm not feeling too sore today, my legs are feeling Sunday's workout today and I'm sure my traps and back will be feelings it tomorrow, but so far it has been great.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 26, 2011)

Culler said:


> I'm not feeling too sore today, my legs are feeling Sunday's workout today and I'm sure my traps and back will be feelings it tomorrow, but so far it has been great.



Your overall recovery will improve while on the drol. You should continue to notice this. Plus it sounds like your diet is helping out a bit as well. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 26, 2011)

still follow and where is ur other site that u post at . u can PM me that


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 26, 2011)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> i would do 75/100/100/100/125/125


 
This is his 1st PH cycle, so think he'll respond fine to the dosage he's mapped out for himself. Do you suggest this because of the oral availability of capsules, or your own experience?


----------



## Culler (Jan 27, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Your overall recovery will improve while on the drol. You should continue to notice this. Plus it sounds like your diet is helping out a bit as well. Everything looks good so far.


 
I figured it would, from what I have read, others have found the same thing a lot of the time.  Little to no recovery time.  I have been pretty good for the most part anyways, I think with the Drol I have been pushing a little more to get the results and see what strength gains I can make so that's leaving me a little sore as well.  Diet is coming along good.  I thought it would be harder to eat this much but my appatite has increased while on cycle so its good.  Same with my thirst, I hate drinking water, always have, but no I am pounding it down no problem because I am more thristy.  So far it's been great! 



Supa_Spence said:


> still follow and where is ur other site that u post at . u can PM me that



PM coming



Good Grip said:


> This is his 1st PH cycle, so think he'll respond fine to the dosage he's mapped out for himself. Do you suggest this because of the oral availability of capsules, or your own experience?


 
I just think this dosage is adequate for what I am looking to achieve at this point in time.  And like you mentioned, this being my first PH, I want to get a feel for how my body will react to it.


----------



## Culler (Jan 27, 2011)

*Day 3 & 4 - January 25 & 26, 2011*

Tuesday was an off day for me.

Wednesday, January 26th - Chest & Bi's

Starting weight: 228lbs
Today's weight: 231.2lbs*  +3.2lbs *(really??)

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

4:30 p.m.
1 Scoop Green MAG

6:30 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
2 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil

5:00 p.m. Workout - Chest & Bi's

Incline Bench - 135x12, 185x10, 225x6, 245x5
Decline DB - 75x10, 85x10, 100x8
Cable X-overs - 3 sets
One Arm Cable Curl - 3 sets
Angled Bar Cable Curls - 3 sets
One Arm DB Preacher Curls - 50x8 drop to 30x8 x 2 sets
Standing alternate DB curl - 45, 50, 55 x 10
standing EZ bar curls - 65, 85, 105 x 8
Abs in between sets

Overall was a good workout. Lots of energy, insane Bicep pump, focus was intense as well.  So far, and it's only been four days, I am impressed with H-Drol, knowing that it really hasen't kicked in at all, just knowing that it is coming gives me a little extra motivation.  I up'd the dosage last night to 75mg and will be running it like this throughout the remainder of the cycle.  I'm really excited for that 3 week mark where they say you can really feel it... Legs & tri's tonight, then batting practice after, should be a good night!!


----------



## Culler (Jan 28, 2011)

*Day 6 - January 26th, 2011*

Starting weight: 228lbs
Today's weight: 231.4lbs *+4.4lbs*

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

7:00 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
2 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Scoop Green MAG

8:00 p.m. Workout - Legs & Tri's

Calf Raises - 4 setsx12, 90, 135, 160, 180
Overhead DB extensions - 2 setsx10, 100, 100
Leg Press - 4 sets - 540x2, 630, 720x10 new PR, almost tempted 810 but didn't.
Rope pull-downs - 3 sets
Skull Crusher DB - 3 setsx10, 35, 40, 45
Leg Extensions - 3 sets, 240x12, 265x12, 280x10
Reverse one are cable pull-downs - 3 sets
Glute Press - 3 sets
Abs in between sets.

Went and hit Batting Practice after this workout, by the time I was done, I was gased!!  Was sweating so much during BP it was crazy, but felt super strong, had a bunch of comments from people.  The gym manager told me I was putting on some crazy size. My coach called me an angry machine and haven't seen anyone swing a bat so hard before.  Good compliments, I know this hard work is paying off.  I'm a little sore today, but it was a BIG night of exercise.

No real sides to mention yet.  Still have a good sex drive and it's still working well... I find maybe I'm a little more quick tempered, always have been, but more so now.  But because I know I'm on cycle, I try and realize it and just take a deep breath... Other then that, everything is good!  Tomorrow will be week one complete!  Really looking forward to the coming weeks!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Jan 28, 2011)

culler ..what is ur diet macro's now . protein carbs and fats and howmany calories a day


----------



## Culler (Jan 31, 2011)

Supa_Spence said:


> culler ..what is ur diet macro's now . protein carbs and fats and howmany calories a day


 
To be honest with you, I'm not really following it too closely.  I eat approximetly 4,000 to 4,500 cals a day, and the majority of that is clean food.  I would estimate about 200 to 250g of protein a day. As or fats and Carbs, don't really keep count to be honet with you.  I eat at 7:30, then at 10:30 or before, again at 12, then at 2:00, 5:00, big meal at 6:30 and a snack before bed.  Here is a typical day:

7:30 - four eggs, scrambled.  Protein shake. 1 banana, 1 peach, 1 yogurt.
10:30 - fried egg sandwich, brown bread. some berries. 2 coffees
12 - 1 glass V8, stir fried veggies (egg-plant, carrots, zucchinni, onions) two chicken breasts, grilled. small green salad w/ b-v dressing.
2:30 - rice cakes, 2 peaches, 1 coffee
5:00 - banana, 1/2 cup almonds
6:30 - usually a large piece of meat (could be pork/beef or chicken) green beans, salad, carrots & peas, potatoes.
9:00 - Protein shake, yogurt w/berries & fruit. 

Plus a MINIMUM of a gallon of water a day.  Usually more when I can.

Thats a typical day or close to it.  I have been very hungry so far so eating lots isn't hard.  I'm kinda getting sick of eating the same things so I have to go get some different snacks.  Anyone have suggestions on good snacks for throughout the day and in the evenings?


----------



## Culler (Jan 31, 2011)

*Day 5, 6 & 7 - January 28th, 29 & 30*

Been dosing it exactly like before for these three days. I did not get a workout in at the gym as I was playing in a round-the-clock tournement. Played all weekend at the Rogers Centre here in Toronto and my schedule was all messed up. Got lots of cario in and some exercise but no workouts. Will be going tonight and hitting it hard all week.

So I could really feel the H-drol in my system this weekend. On friday, I forgot to bring a bottle of water with me to my game... I was really dehydrated and could feel it. Just put me into perspective of how not to take this lightly... I have been very diligent in making sure I keep up my routine, when it comes to water & food, so that soon helped me get back on it after missing it for like two hours...

My body is reacting very well to the PH. No sides to mention yet, maybe a little quick tempered still, but only when I do something stupid like bump into something. I knocked my knee off the kitchen chair last night, and I almost threw it through the window... lol 
I can honestly notice my body "shaping' up more. My muscles have become more defined, stomach has tighened up, Bi's and Traps have become more noticable... Am really looking forward to hitting back & shoulders hard tonight and seeing the results. 

In the meantime, it's back to the water and food routine... Will update again tomorrow. Will be putting up some more pics I think this weekend, just to see if I have made any visible progress. Thanks to everyone for reading along.


----------



## Culler (Feb 1, 2011)

*Day 8 - January 31st, 2011*

Starting weight: 228lbs
Today's weight: 234.2lbs *+6.2lbs*

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

7:00 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
2 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Scoop Green MAG

8:00 p.m. Workout - Back & Shoulders

Lat Pull Down (wide Grip) - 3 setsx10, 150, 180, 195
Side lateral Raise - 3 setsx10, 30
Seated Row - 150x10, 180x10, 210x6
EZ bar shrugs - 140x12x6 sets
Military Press - 75x10, 90x8, 100x6
Reverse Delt (pec dec) - 3 sets x 10
DB Shrugs - 5 sets x 12
Bent over BB Pull Ups - 115x10, 160x10, 205x10
5 sets of Abs in between - 20 decline sit-ups x 5

I felt a little tired as I was getting ready for the gym. I think it had to do with the weekend and still being over tired. As soon as I got going, cranked the metal up on the way, I was ready to go when I got there! Felt really good at the gym, lifted some heavy weights, had a good pump going in my upper back. Weight is up again which is good. Looking more cut int he stomach and shoulder areas. Really hungry all the time, finding it a little hard to keep eating cause I am constantly hungry but I am keeping it up as I know how important it is. 

No sides to report as of yet.


----------



## Hammer925 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good to hear everythings going well for you. As for the snack, i love eating tuna and pasta with some celary in there too. Add a little mayo too for some flavor


----------



## Culler (Feb 2, 2011)

*Day 9 - February 1st, 2011*

Off day today as my wife has classes in the evening.

Will be smashing Chest & Bi's tonight!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Culler (Feb 4, 2011)

*Day 10 - February 2nd, 2011*

Starting weight: 228lbs
Today's weight: 233.8lbs +5.8lbs (dropped slightly)

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

7:00 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
2 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Scoop Green MAG

8:00 p.m. Workout - Chest & Bi's

Standing one arm DB Curls - 45x10, 50x10, 55x8
Incline DB Press - 70x10, 80x10, 90x10
Cable Curls - 140x10, 160x10, 170x8
Flat Bench - 185x8, 225x8, 245x6
Bent over 1arm DB curl - 3 sets
Cable Xovers - 3 sets
Pec Dec - 185x12, 210x10, 240x10
Also did a couple sets of shrugs, and a couple decline sit-ups.

The workout felt good, wasn't as 'into it' as I have been, a little tired from the night before. Still had a pretty good Bicep pump going and my chest looked bigger. Still not feeling too much from the Drol I don't think, I'm still waiting to get that 'i'm here' feeling. From what I've read, it's the three week mark. Only a little over a week into it, I can notice some nice definition in my chest and shoulders big time, so I am VERY excited to see what it coming over the next five weeks!!!

No sides to comment on as of yet. Libido is still great, maybe feeling slightly tired at times, but nothing to really write home about.


----------



## Culler (Feb 4, 2011)

*Day 11 - February 3rd, 2011*

Forgot to weigh in last night at the gym.

7:30 a.m.
1 H-drol (25mg)
4 Cycle Assist
1 hawthorn Berry
1 Milk Thistle
2 Fish Oil
2 Super Cissus
1 Combat Protein Shake w/
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

7:00 p.m.
4 Cycle Assist
2 H-drol (25mg)
2 Fish Oil
1 Hawthorn Berry
1 Scoop Green MAG

8:00 p.m. Workout - Legs & Tri's

Calf Raises - 90x15, 135x15, 180x12, 205x10
Overhead DB Extension - 80x10, 100x10x2
Leg Press - 270x10, 450x10, 530x10, 620x8, 710x8
Rope Pull-downs - 120x10, 150x10, 170x10
Angled Bar Pull-downs - 150x10, 160x10, 170x10
Leg Extensions - 195x12, 240x10, 275x10
DB Skullcrushers - 45x12, 45x10, 30x10

Threw some Shrugs in too: 
BB Shrugs - 135x12x5
DB Shrugs - 80x10x2, 90x10x2

Workout: Took me a couple sets to get motivated, but once I got the pump going, was intense... My legs were pumped up like crazy for the first time ever. Traps were showing in full force, felt "bigger" and had a comment made by a regular. Was great overall!

Sides: None


----------



## hookset (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm subbed for this

Starting my cycle later this spring

Looking good all around


----------



## Culler (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just recently read in a couple posts that said this came from a CEL rep;  you should space your H-Drol dosage & your Cycle Assist dosage by  hours.

Has anyone heard this before?  They said that taking your PH along with your support supps together will affect the Drol's absorption.  It's a quick fix if in fact there is truth to this, I will simply change it up.  

Just wondering if anyone has ever heard this before.


----------



## hookset (Feb 4, 2011)

I have seen the same recommendation

Evenly space them apart for best absorbtion


----------



## Culler (Feb 5, 2011)

Started the dosage change last night. Taking the Drol & Fish Oil in the morning, Cissus, CA, HB & MT at noon, then Drol at 6 with ye fish oil again, then the CA and HB before bed. Spaced about 4 hours in between on average. 

Weighed in last night at 235. That's +7lbs. Will update the log on Monday when I get to work.


----------



## hookset (Feb 5, 2011)

+7 very nice

Keep it up man!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 6, 2011)

Culler said:


> I've just recently read in a couple posts that said this came from a CEL rep;  you should space your H-Drol dosage & your Cycle Assist dosage by  hours.
> 
> Has anyone heard this before?  They said that taking your PH along with your support supps together will affect the Drol's absorption.  It's a quick fix if in fact there is truth to this, I will simply change it up.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever heard this before.



Never heard that. But I never took them right next to each other so I guess I really didn't have to worry about that. I did however take H-drol 2 seconds after I woke up on an empty stomach, then ate breakfast. I think my second dose was in between dinner and mid-lunch.


----------



## Culler (Feb 7, 2011)

*Day 12, 13 & 14 - February 4th, 5th & 6th, 2011*

So I have changed up the dosage since finding out that taking your PH and Support supps at different times will aid in absorption.  Spaced them at 4hrs apart.  Will be taking my fish oil with the drol as mentioned above and I have seen elsewhere that the oils can aid in absorbtion.  All others will be 4 hrs later.

Worked out Friday night and Sunday morning.  Both were great, I'm not going to break it down, I am short on time this morning.

Did however weigh in last night at 235.6lbs, that a +7.6lbs gain so far...  Can REALLY notice a difference int he mirror now, shoulders, traps and chest especially.  I will try and get some pictures of before and present this weekend as it will be the half way mark of my cyce... coming upon the talked about 3 week mark, really looking forward for it kicking in.

Really have no sides to mention thus far, have been VERY happy with that and hope it continues.  

Cheers for now!


----------



## hookset (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice progress

Let's see how it goes the next week or so
Keeps me looking forward to my cycle


----------



## IronPotato (Feb 7, 2011)

sounds great so far bro,keep it up!


----------



## Culler (Feb 9, 2011)

*Day 15 & 16 - February 7th & 8th, 2011*

Not much to report in on today.  Worked out on Monday, Legs & Tri's, won't log it specifically, was a great workout overall.  Tuesday's are off days due to the wife having school so I have the boys.  Will be smashing some iron tonight for Shoulders & Back... can't wait!!  

I did notice a few pimples come out on my stomach, just below my left pec, nothing too crazy, just a little bunch of about 4 or so.  Other then that, no sides to mention.  I do however think that I can 'feel' the drol a little more since I started to take it on it's and spread out the support supps, thanks for whom ever brought this to light.

Will update tomorrow after my workout and weigh-in.


----------



## Culler (Feb 10, 2011)

*Day 17 - February 9th, 2011*

Hit the gym after work, did Back & Shoulders. 
Weighed in at 235.8 +7.8lbs since the start.  My muscles today (Thursday) feel very tight, its like I am flexing all the time... Its a good feeling, just a little strange.  No real soreness from my workouts anymore.  My joints however are taking a beating... I am taking cissus and it is helping a lot, but I can still tell that they are dry and sore.  Nothing that causes any problems, but I will keep monitoring it, may go from 4 cissus to 6 a day.  

Just ordered some Orange Triade today as well, hoping this will help out a little.  

No sides to talk about yet.  No more pimples, libido is SKY HIGH for some reason, been harder then ever before. Energy wise, probably a little less then normal but again, nothing to really talk about.

So far so good!!  Can wait to see what happens over the next 10 days or so.


----------



## hookset (Feb 10, 2011)

Can you ask for anything more?

Sounds like it's treating you exactly the way you want it to...


----------



## Culler (Feb 11, 2011)

*Day 18 - February 10th, 2011*

Weighed in at 236.8 last night (Thursday) so that brings the total to +8.6lbs so far. I've only got 3.2lbs to get to my target weight which I have a feeling I will go past (which I'm ok with). I can feel last nights workout today, feeling somewhat sore, nothing crazy, but can for sure feel fatigued a little, but I went really hard this week and hit Batting Practise last night as well so I am going to take tonight and tomorrow off, let everything settle back a little then pound it again starting on Sunday. 

Still not much to talk about side wise, my lower back was a little achy last night, could have been the workout the night before, but could be the start if the dreaded back pumps, not too sure, but it feels ok this morning so I think it was just the workout as I did some deads the night before. And from what u read, you'll know when it's a back pump. But I've been keeping up the Taurine to hopefully offset it totally, we'll see. 

I will be posting some before and now pics on Sunday. That will be the half way point of my cycle, see what kind of progress I've made so far. 

That's it for now, keep lifting hard!


----------



## Culler (Feb 14, 2011)

*Day 19, 20, 21 - February 11th, 12th & 13th, 2011*

Took Friday & Saturday off from the gym, my body was beat up from the last couple weeks hitting it hard... went back harder on Sunday and felt much better, all the joint aches were gone and had more energy. 

Hit Legs & Tri's:
Leg Press - 360x10, 540x10, 720x8, 810x5
Calf Raises - 3 sets x12
V-Bar Pull Down - 120x12, 150x10, 180x10
Rope Pull Down -     "           "           "
Leg Extensions - 195x12, 240x12, 265x12
DB Skullcrushers - 3 sets x10
Glute Press - 3 sets x10
Overhead DB Extension - 70x10, 80x10
EZ bar shrugs - 3 sets x 12
Some Abs

Weight - *240.6lbs = +12.6lbs *

So I've hit my target weight only 3 weeks in... crazy!!  And it has been good weight for the most part, very little fat I believe, just more size and definition at the same time.  I was hoping to get some pics up last night, but just didn't have the time, will try tonight, I'm very interested to see the comparison, my wife said my shoulders are very defined compared to before.  I can see a difference in my legs and for sure my neck & bi's.  

Still no sides to note, slightly lathargic when i first wake up but it passes quickly.  Dick is still working better then before... so far so good!  Maybe a little more easy tempered but again, I know this is typical so I try and catch it before I really lose it.

Back & Shoulders tonight, can't wait!!!


----------



## Culler (Feb 15, 2011)

*Day 22 - February 14th, 2011*

Didn't have a lot of time at the gym, so it was a quick in, smash my shoulders and back, then out... Still felt like an awesome workout, was there for about 45 minutes, had a huge pump going, like most times now.

Weighed in at 239.8lbs, slightly down from Sunday.

Won't like my workout as I don't have time, but did some DB shrugs, Lat Pull-downs, Cable Shrugs, Rows, Bent over Rows, Deads, Lateral Raises.

No sides to really report.  Some joint pain and stiffness, just that dry, dry feeling... trying to up my water intake as much as I can.  And I ran out of Cissus, I have more on the way, hoping it comes in today, along with my Orange Triad.  Starting to feel it more and more as the days pass... felt like a machine at the gym.  But my elbows and bi's at my elbows feel like they are going to snap off every time I flex my arm at all, insane pumps I guess... 

Tried to get some pics last night, didn't happen, will try again tongiht...
Cheers!


----------



## aad123 (Feb 15, 2011)

*H-drol Cycle*

Super thread. Your gains are amazing. I will be running a H-Drol cycle in March so I'm very interested in your progress so far. I did an extremely short and ill prepared cycle of M-Drol starting in Feb. I have learned my lesson the hard way, do you research and plan. I have since discovered that M-Drol is far to potent for a first ph cycle so I will stick to H-Drol.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to following you thread.

By the way metallica 'kill em all' rules in the gym !!!!


----------



## Culler (Feb 16, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Super thread. Your gains are amazing. I will be running a H-Drol cycle in March so I'm very interested in your progress so far. I did an extremely short and ill prepared cycle of M-Drol starting in Feb. I have learned my lesson the hard way, do you research and plan. I have since discovered that M-Drol is far to potent for a first ph cycle so I will stick to H-Drol.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I look forward to following you thread.
> 
> By the way metallica 'kill em all' rules in the gym !!!!


 
I would have to agree that Kill em All is fucking sick in the gym brah!  A little Vulgar Display of Power will be the coice for today;s workout.

Thanks for following so far dude, I will get some pics up tonight for sure, can't wait any longer.  I have been totally suprised byt he gains so far, was not expecting anything near this, but have been working very hard and I guess its paying off.  Looking to make the next 2.5 weeks just sick!!

I have been thinking about what to run for the next cycle probably starting in October... Anyone have any suggestions.  I have been very happy with H-drol so maybe I can add something to it to take it up a notch?


----------



## Culler (Feb 16, 2011)

*Day 23 - February 15th, 2011*

Was an off day yesterday, will be heading to the gym at 8:00 tonight for Chest & Bi's!  gonna be insane!  Then off to batting practise to break another bat... lol

Will check in tomorrow with some pics!


----------



## Culler (Feb 17, 2011)

*Day 24 - February 16th, 2011*

Still didn't get any pics taken last night, started by pulling out the camera, but the wife left it on in the case so no battery life left... will try once more again tonight.  

However, here are my starting pics...






















Weighed in last night at 242.2lbs +14.2lbs so far!! Sick!! 
Did Chest & Bi's last night, won't record the workout, pretty standard stuff, went hard and lifted heavy, bi's honestly felt like they were going to blow up!!  Most intense pump I've ever had.

Went to BP after and believe I had the first back pump... lower back was killing me after my first few hits... it went away pretty quickly, but it was for sure uncomfortable.  Other then that, nothing to report.

Legs and Tri's tonight, should be sick... shooting for a 900lbs leg press for 5 reps...


----------



## hookset (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice starting base.

Nice full back piece!!!


----------



## BGOTTIR (Feb 17, 2011)

I would take the H-Drol at 25mg 3x/day spread evenly throughout to keep your blood levels constant. 25 mg morning, 25mg afternoon and 25 mg night. h-drol is not strong enough, especially at 25 mg, to make your workout more intense if taken before it.


----------



## Culler (Feb 17, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> I would take the H-Drol at 25mg 3x/day spread evenly throughout to keep your blood levels constant. 25 mg morning, 25mg afternoon and 25 mg night. h-drol is not strong enough, especially at 25 mg, to make your workout more intense if taken before it.


 
It may not make my workout more intense because of taking it before the workout, but I'm confident that simple being on H-drol has made my workouts more intense.  I've been having great success with one pill in the morning and two at dinner time, so I will continue to dose this way, but thanks for the opinions.

If it was the Drol or not, the bi-tearing pumps I had going last night were insane!!


----------



## Culler (Feb 18, 2011)

*Day 25 - February 17th, 2011*

Weighed in at 240.8lbs last night, down a little but nothing to worry about, it was late when I got there and wasn't my regular weigh in time so I think thats why it was off.  

Here are some pics from right after the gym, had a pretty good pump going.














Worked Legs and Tri's.

Here are some pics from last night, after the pump was gone.  They are with my iPhone so they're all a little blury I guess.  


















What do you guys think of the progress, are there any noticable differences?  The pics aren't the greatest but hopfully it will give come indication of what's happening.  

Will do another round of pics at the end of my cycle and after PCT.


----------



## Hammer925 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great log man. Back looks wider. But id say ur bi's,tri's, and lats are gaining the most size. Quick question..hows ur appetite? Like are u way more hungry now then you would be off cycle? Or no noticable change? Anyways keep up the good work homie


----------



## Culler (Feb 18, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> Great log man. Back looks wider. But id say ur bi's,tri's, and lats are gaining the most size. Quick question..hows ur appetite? Like are u way more hungry now then you would be off cycle? Or no noticable change? Anyways keep up the good work homie


 
Thank brah!

Appetite has increased I would estimate 25% from before.  I always had a pretty good appetite, but being on cycle, I find I get hungry a lot quicker and more frequently.  I have been eating an absolute ton, and was worried about maybe putting on some fat around my stomach, but so far that hasn't happened, and actually looking at the pics now, I think my stomach has thined out a little.  

I've also been eating mainly healthy food, and not a lot of dirty, although when I'm too tired to cook or I need some quick cals, I will grab a burger or something.  Tons of fruit and yogurt, whole wheat bread with PB & jam is a good snack I've been eating.  Lots of chicken & fish... honestly, just been eating everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Culler (Feb 22, 2011)

*Day 30 - February 22nd, 2011*

So today is day 30 of my H-drol cycle.
Last night I weighed in at 239.8lbs.  

Feeling pretty good about everything so far.  The sides have been kicking in a little more these past four/five days.  Libido is still high, but lathargic as hell!  Didn't want to move all weekend basically, had to force myself to the gym.  No acne, no backpumps yet.  Last night I had trouble sleeping though, sweating a lot, crazy dreams, some of the things I've read about H-drol, but I would say overall, the sides are still very minor!

Worst part of it so far has been how tired I get sometimes, and my mood has been down a couple days over the weekend.  But nothing to write home about.  

My joints are really sore as well.  Been taking cissus, Orange Triade, but still sore... I think they have helped a bit, but will monitor it.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

Waist looks much smaller, chest and delts look more defined, arms look bigger.


----------



## Culler (Feb 23, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Waist looks much smaller, chest and delts look more defined, arms look bigger.


 
Thanks bro!


----------



## Culler (Feb 25, 2011)

*Day 33 - February 25nd, 2011*

Happy Birthday to my twin boys, 6 months old today! 

Changed up my routine a little the last two nights.  Watched & read some info on Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts, also had a chat with my Uncle who was a big lifter in his day.  I dropped the number of sets a little on heavy lifts, doing one solid warm-up and one working set.  Warm-up was 12 reps full, working was 6-8 to failure...  Honestly, it is awesome so far.  I did Tri's and Legs on Wednesday night, yesterday morning, my Tri's were killer!!! Felt really sore for the first time in a while.  The same for my legs.  Did back & shoulders last night, and today my upper back is crazy!!  Will be following this kind of routine for the next 6 weeks or so to see how I like it... 

So far its been a little different, getting used to doing less sets and less time at the gym seems strange, but hitting the muscle HARD to failure seems very good.  I almost felt like just doing more sets, but I then thought thats what I would think about and just didn't... felt like I worked out for 2 hours last night... Focused on slowing down the negative more, powering through the 'up' portion of the lift and holding it for just a sec at it's peak, the burns were crazy and the pumps very intense.  After the last working set for each muscle and failure, felt like my muscles were going to tear off... especially my tri's!! 

Weighed in at a dissappointing 237.8 for some reason... don't know why, but not going to let it bother me, still look much bigger, just will be watching my diet a little more closely now and protein/carb intake.

Here's a question, how long should I wait before running another PH cycle, this time a little stronger?


----------



## Hammer925 (Mar 3, 2011)

Culler said:


> Happy Birthday to my twin boys, 6 months old today!
> 
> Changed up my routine a little the last two nights.  Watched & read some info on Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts, also had a chat with my Uncle who was a big lifter in his day.  I dropped the number of sets a little on heavy lifts, doing one solid warm-up and one working set.  Warm-up was 12 reps full, working was 6-8 to failure...  Honestly, it is awesome so far.  I did Tri's and Legs on Wednesday night, yesterday morning, my Tri's were killer!!! Felt really sore for the first time in a while.  The same for my legs.  Did back & shoulders last night, and today my upper back is crazy!!  Will be following this kind of routine for the next 6 weeks or so to see how I like it...
> 
> ...



Rule of thumb is time on cycle = time off or between cycles. So however long your cycle was from day one until the very last day of PCT should be equal to the time between your cycles. 

As for your next cycle what are you thinking about taking? Ive had a few buddies who've done M-Drol cycles with massive gains. Getting your hands on some M-Drol may be tough, but IronMag has that Super DMZ that is similar.


----------

